# From Scratch... Non Alcoholic Ginger Beer



## Jazzafish (30/1/12)

Ok, here is my non alcoholic ginger beer... ok, its not beer but it gets called that...

Now, I have made this 3 times this summer. It is awesome IMHO. What was going to be a quick keg filler has made me rework the brewing schedule to fit more in :icon_cheers: 

3 large hands of Ginger
2Kg Brown Sugar
rind and juice of 1 lemon
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg (optional - will give stronger bite)
1/8 teaspoon cardamon
200-400ml soda water

Make a syrup/stock:
Disolve the brown sugar in a stock pot with 5L of warm water. 
Add the spices, lemon rind and juice.
Grate ginger in food processor and add to the stock pot
Boil for 30mins

Check for dilution rate at end of boil:
In a measuring cup, take 100ml of the syrup and dilute to with 200ml of soda water (1 part syrup 2 parts soda water). Taste and tweak if needed, but should be near enough representation. Keep in mind it is easy to add more water later if need be so swing to the sweater side.

Dilute into Keg:
Add boiling water with strained & filtered hot syrup to keg at the desired ratio. 
Seal while above 80*C. Need to pasterize.

Crash chill and carbonate to 3 CO2 Volumes.

Enjoy


----------



## benno1973 (30/1/12)

Nice one Jazza, looks great! Have been lazy in not putting one of these things down for summer, but it's probably time to get cracking and do one of these. 

By rind, do you mean just the zest or do you add the whole rind (pith and all)? And I take it you end up with just under 15L based on this recipe?


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/12)

+1 for this recipe. Well, I haven't made it yet, but having tried it at Jazza's it's delicious.


----------



## Bretta (9/7/17)

This sounds great, just checking if it ended up being the rind or the zest


----------



## manticle (9/7/17)

Don't know what jazza does but generally pith is to be avoided as it's quite horribly bitter. Coloured zest is good


----------



## indica86 (9/7/17)

Cordial then?


----------



## Jazzafish (15/7/17)

Apologies for the lateness... It is rind of the lemon. Avoid the white stuff. Will edit


----------



## Jazzafish (15/7/17)

well can't edit... pilot error I'm assuming


----------

